# vähittäinen / asteittainen



## Gavril

Päivääpä,

Sekä _vähittäinen _että _asteittainen _käännetään minun sanakirjassani englannin sanalla "gradual". Mikä ero on näillä kahdella?

Arvelisin, että _vähittäinen _antaa ymmärtää, että jotakin tapahtuu pienin askelin, kun taas _asteittainen_ edelyttää vain askelia, jotka eivät välttämättä ole pieniä. Onko tämä oikein, ja onko eroja tämän lisäksi?

Kiitos


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

_Gradually_ on adverbi, joten se on väärä käännös. _Gradual_ olisi oikein. Ilman kontekstia _vähittäinen_ ja _asteittainen_ vaikuttavat synonyymeiltä.


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> _Gradually_ on adverbi, joten se on väärä käännös. _Gradual_ olisi oikein.



Oho! Mielessä oli ehkä sana _vähitellen_ kun kirjoitin tuon. Kiitos


----------



## Hakro

Minusta _vähitellen_ ja _asteittain_ voivat olla synonyymeja, kuitenkin niin, että _vähitellen_ tapahtuu aina verraten hitaasti, kun taas _asteittain_ voi tapahtua hitaasti tai melko nopeastikin.


----------

